# You're HOW old?!?



## Bunnicula (Jul 30, 2007)

We were having a silly go-round about age today while playing the word association game. I thought it might be fun to learn a little more about what age range we all fall into.

No need to share your exact age, unless you want to.

I'll begin...

I fall into the 40+ category. And about to add another year to the grand total on the 8th.

Which means (my dear JimD) that I am rapidly agingldman:, but not dead yet!:rip: (lol)

-Mary Ellen (aka Bunnicula)


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm a thirty-something................31


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm an old hag:grumpy:, haha. I'm a thirty something as well.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 30, 2007)

Im only 12


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 30, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I'm an old hag:grumpy:, haha. I'm a thirty something as well.



Wait, if thirty-something makes you and old hag...

Perhaps I'm worse off than I thought :shock::biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm an old hag:grumpy:, haha. I'm a thirty something as well.
> ...


Haha, no. You know how you always joke, even when you're 20:biggrin2:.


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

i am 20. . .


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jul 31, 2007)

i am 30...going on 21.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm only 18 :shock:. Are you shocked, haha?

My birthday is December 8th, though .


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm 46 - old enough to be Amy's mother.

In fact - my daughter is older than Amy!

That's scary.....

Peg


----------



## Greta (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm 15.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 31, 2007)

*I'm 24, my birthday's in December too.*

*~Diana*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm turning 19 in August. 

And just FYI, my official rule is that no one is old until you reach 60


----------



## myLoki (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm *21* years old. Not too shocking. I think I act right around my age (whatever that means). haha! :biggrin2: Besides, you're only as old as you feel.


t.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll be a quarter of a century on august 9th! hehe :biggrin2: :shock:


----------



## JimD (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth.:biggrin2:





:raspberry:


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 31, 2007)

I am 30 and loving it :dude: Feel great....


----------



## Michaela (Jul 31, 2007)

I am 15, and I will be turning 16 soon (August 16th).


----------



## naturestee (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice one, Jim!

I'm 26.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 31, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *I'm 24, my birthday's in December too.*
> 
> *~Diana*


Snap.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh how old do I feel, most of you are way younger than me! :?

I have just turned 34 but act younger most of the time!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 31, 2007)

Only 16 here, well....16 and a half if you want to be technical.I always tease my older brother and sister who are nearing mid twenties (and scared about it!) about how I don't want to turn 17. He he he, it's a long way away from 23 and 24 (my brother's and sister's age!):laugh:


----------



## pamnock (Jul 31, 2007)

40 plus 3 



Pam


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2007)

*She looks it! *

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> i am 30...going on 21.


I am 24. 25 October 1st. Which is also 2 years married that day.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jul 31, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *She looks it! *
> 
> *Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> ...



Thanks Sweety!!! Can't wait to see ya again.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 31, 2007)

*pamnock wrote: *


> 40 plus 3
> 
> 
> 
> Pam



Hey, me too...well in exactly one week. And we're both in PA. We're practically....twins :biggrin2:!

-Mary Ellen


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 31, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'm as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth.:biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just knew those were false teeth. Do you have canes like Sooska and I do? ldman:


----------



## amberelizabeth (Jul 31, 2007)

i just turned 21 in may. i think its pretty much the best age. old enough to do what i want, but young enough to not care 

i'm celebrating my last year in college, because, well next year is grad school and time to buckle down and be an adult!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 31, 2007)

*myLoki wrote: *


> I'm *21* years old. Not too shocking. I think I act right around my age (whatever that means). haha! :biggrin2: Besides, you're only as old as you feel.
> 
> 
> t.



Crap then i am dead,if i am as old as i feel because there are days i feel like a 90 year old woman, :shock:



I am 32<----- i had to count how bad is that, lol. 

With my husband for 16 of those years, and married for almost 10 years :shock: i feel old when i say that


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2007)

*Same here. I will be at the fair in September.*

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *She looks it! *
> ...


----------



## polly (Jul 31, 2007)

I am 28 years young :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 31, 2007)

I am 27. 

I like being almost-30...and I can't wait for my 30's...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 31, 2007)

OMG is their anyone older than me on here? LOL I'll be 51 this Friday.

Hey MaryEllen I have this contraption to help me pick up things that have fallen to the floor, I'll bring that along with our canes and will pick up Jim D by the collar.LOL LOL LOL



Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 31, 2007)

I will be 17 in December (wow lots of December birthdays) on the 11th. My twin's is obviously the same, and my Dad is December the 8th lol! We're a very Decembery family.


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2007)

Im 25


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 31, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OMG is their anyone older than me on here? LOL I'll be 51 this Friday.
> 
> Hey MaryEllen I have this contraption to help me pick up things that have fallen to the floor, I'll bring that along with our canes and will pick up Jim D by the collar.LOL LOL LOL
> 
> ...




Oh joy! Another 'old fart' like me!!!! I am 52 (AND 1/2!).






I was beginning to get a senior citizen's complex with all these kids.

Happy Birthday Susan!


----------



## Spring (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll be 15 in September .


----------



## MsBinky (Jul 31, 2007)

21 here


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 31, 2007)

Come on people their has to be more than two of us in the Half Century Club. 

You know the saying "The older you get the wiser you get". So far that's me and Seniorcats. LOL

Susan


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 31, 2007)

I am 18. My birthday is in May.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 31, 2007)

Im 27

Personally I think it would be a good idea to add peoples ages into the profile box when you post, the one there <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

I just think that with such a diverse age range on the forum it is best for everyone to understand what the age is of the person they are talking to so that they maintain appropriate comments etc...I know everyone is very congenial but sometimes I think age does become a factor that needs to be understood when reading someones post.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 31, 2007)

I totally agree Bambi Sunshine, that's a very good idea.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll make mention of it to the mods, and let ya know what they say. 

That's a good idea!


----------



## ellissian (Jul 31, 2007)

It is a good idea, go Alice!!! 

I've got to say though a lot of the young people on this forum are quite mature for their age and have their heads screwed on. I could'nt believe the ages of most of them I thought they were a lot older.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 1, 2007)

I've been 17 for just over a month now. 

I think the idea of putting one's age on the left side there is an interesting one, but I'm not sure how I would feel about it in the long run. Speaking from the perspective of a younger member, I can say that I am frequently surprised to learn the ages of other members, particularly ones who seem to be "wise beyond their years," at least, when it comes to rabbits. 

I have frequently been in situations where I am physically standing next to someone (so my age is rather obvious) and sharing information and I find that I just don't get the same respect as I do when someone does not know my age. It's often hard for people who are older than my parents and know they are to accept the fact that, on certain subjects, I am more knowledgeable than they are. 

Essentially what I am trying to say here is that while, yes, it is a good idea, I would e afraid that it would lead to a certain amount of age bias.


----------



## Roxie (Aug 1, 2007)

i am twleve to so is monklover(she is my twin) :biggrin2:

:heart:Hannah


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 1, 2007)

I've been married longer than most of you have been alive.....

Wow....now I really do feel old.

Peg

P.S. It will be 28 years on the 9th of August.....


----------



## ellissian (Aug 1, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I've been married longer than most of you have been alive.....
> 
> Wow....now I really do feel old.
> 
> ...


I was alive, even if I was only 6 at the time.


----------



## Yourillusion (Aug 1, 2007)

29 ughhh


----------



## JimD (Aug 1, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I've been married longer than most of you have been alive.....
> 
> Wow....now I really do feel old.
> 
> ...



OK....I can play with these rules!

We just celebrated our 25th.

And, Yes...I do have a cane...one with a really neat rabbit for a handle.
And I've got one of those picker-upper things, too!!

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 1, 2007)

*missyscove wrote: *


> I have frequently been in situations where I am physically standing next to someone (so my age is rather obvious) and sharing information and I find that I just don't get the same respect as I do when someone does not know my age. It's often hard for people who are older than my parents and know they are to accept the fact that, on certain subjects, I am more knowledgeable than they are.


This is very true, I would hate for people to undermine us 'younger' members, thinking we don't know as much about bunnies as they do, when in fact that is simply not true. I've met more rabbit-clueless adults in my time then teenagers or kids (not including this forum of course where everyone is pretty knowledgeable ).


----------



## ellissian (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm inclined to agree as well, a lot of people wounld'nt take advice from younger members if they saw their age.

So I take back my words for saying it was a good idea.


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 1, 2007)

*Bambi Sunshine wrote: *


> Im 27
> 
> Personally I think it would be a good idea to add peoples ages into the profile box when you post, the one there <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> I just think that with such a diverse age range on the forum it is best for everyone to understand what the age is of the person they are talking to so that they maintain appropriate comments etc...I know everyone is very congenial but sometimes I think age does become a factor that needs to be understood when reading someones post.



Hmmm...when I began this thread I simply thought it might be fun to find out if any other over-40sout there, besides Sooska, would be willing to divulge...so I didn't feel so alone. I am totally comfortable with my age, and sometimes it feels good to share that comaraderie with people who can remember some of the same things you do (like when there was NO Disneyland :shock.

It's so neat that this is a community of people from young teens to adults who all share the same love of rabbits. I have learned so much from so many people...some of them who are certainly young enough to be my children. Members like moominmoo, missycove, Haley, undergunfire, and Michaela (without whose help I would never have the cool avatar I do) are some of the first that come to mind when I think of young people who are so wise...so helpful...

Should we post our ages with our info? That's a good question. I can understand why some younger members might feel that their advice/knowledge might be disregarded and why some "more mature" (euphemism for older :biggrin2 members might be reluctant to share their ages.

Age is a personal matter. And we want to make certain not to violate anyone's privacy. The internet can be a dangerous place, and some members do not wish to share any unnecessary personal info (like many of us do not list our actual home towns) with anyone who might log on.

So...

I think posting ages (or age ranges) could be fun and interesting if we 1) make certain it is absolutely voluntary; 2) only post our ages if we are going to be serious about it (no being born in 1906, JimD:nonono; and 3) those of us who are "more mature" make a conscious effort to respect the words of our younger members...and encourage others to do the same.

Sorry for the long post...just thought I'd put my :twocentsin.

-Mary Ellen

(PS - Elllissian, I see you've updated the text on your avatar...it looks awesome!)


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2007)

*You don't look old, So there!*

*JimD wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I've been married longer than most of you have been alive.....
> ...


----------



## ellissian (Aug 1, 2007)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> (PS - Elllissian, I see you've updated the text on your avatar...it looks awesome!)


No not me I can't take the credit for it, Michaela did if for me!


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Aug 1, 2007)

27 here...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 1, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> We just celebrated our 25th.


We celebrated our 25th too.

My kids are more grown up than me. 

Rainbows!


----------



## Starina (Aug 1, 2007)

25 years old I will be 26 in September. I might as well be married. I have been with my BF for almost 8 years. He's 33. We both were really excited to go see Rattatouille earlier this week!

~Star~


----------



## JimD (Aug 2, 2007)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> 2) only post our ages if we are going to be serious about it (no being born in 1906, JimD:nonono


:expressionless


----------



## monklover (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm 12! :biggrin2:


----------



## lagadvocate (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm 27, my birthday is coming next month. I'll allow 28, but when I hit 29 I plan to stay there for about 30 years


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorry this might be a very stupid comment and I could be being completely blind, but isn't there already a 'date-of-birth' or 'birthday' section in the profile?

I've noticed that some members have put dates that are feasible birthdays, but some have put things like 2002, so is that the birthday of the rabbits, the date you joined or, in fact, birthday?
Lol sorry. Just confuzzled  cos if it is, surely you do not need to add 'age' to it as well cos people could just work out from the date of birth?


----------



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

Yep, there is a birthday line, though it's your own choice if you fill it in or not. 

What people were thinking was that your age was displayed below your username with every post I think, like it says Posts, Bunnies, Location. I'm against the idea though, I don't thing us teenage members will be respected and we won't be taken seriously by new members.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ahhhhh i see :agree

Hmm.....personally I like knowing how old people are when I talk to them- I do go to people's profiles to see. But I completely understand some people not wanting their ages to be shown- that's quite a private thing to some people.
But I completely agree with the younger members (like myself) not taken seriously or even patronised by older members (not saying this has ever happened, but I guess it is a possibility).


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 2, 2007)

I disagree with you younger ones (LOL), I have total respect for all members on here no matter what age they are. I have learnt alot from all age groups. 

I honestly think the age should be on, I have seen some posts to younger people that I felt have been VERY HARSH in the way they were written. I think if you know the age of the person you may think twice on HOW things are said.

Just my :twocents

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

It's never happened to me either. I'venever felt disrespected here because of my age. But then, it's not all that apparent - more than once people have been a bit surprised to learn that I'm 15.

But I can easily imagine a new member who doesn't know us asking for advice, then seeing and age of 15 and completely disregarding what was said. :?

I think it's hard enough for people from countries other than the US and Canada to get recognition (because things are done so differently), we don't need to be discriminated for our age too.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 2, 2007)

I need to put more of my 2 cents in here, I also find that sometimes younger people don't take advice from any age group on here. If someone asks for advice of needs help with something and it is given maybe they should take the advice and not be sarcastic with their replies. 

I just read a blog and noticed the exact problem, I sometimes feel why bother answering if you are going to get sarcastic replies.

Sorry If I offended anyone.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Flashy (Aug 2, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I need to put more of my 2 cents in here, I also find that sometimes younger people don't take advice from any age group on here. If someone asks for advice of needs help with something and it is given maybe they should take the advice and not be sarcastic with their replies.
> 
> I just read a blog and noticed the exact problem, I sometimes feel why bother answering if you are going to get sarcastic replies.
> 
> ...



I quite agree.

But I don't think it's age related, I think it's maturity related. And also possibly people being scared of the truth/advice?


----------



## Flashy (Aug 2, 2007)

*Moominmoo wrote: *


> I quite agree.


lol, how pompous do I sound?!?!?! lol


----------



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

I agree with that too Susan, seems no matter what you do some people won't listen to advice even if they ask for it. :?It's sad because it's always the rabbit that ends up suffering.  (Although this can be true for any age group, I agree it's most common in younger members.)


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've never experienced anything to do with my age on here, but other times in my life I have found that age has been an issue for some people. Some older people feel they do not have to listen to a younger person's view and feel the respect only goes one way. But I don't really expect it on here-not at all- everyone is so nice and helpful. It's hard to believe someone here would be deliberately rude or sarcastic.

I completely agree that it is a maturity thing- i know 13 and 14 year olds who are so much more mature than some 17 and 18 year olds- maturity plays a big part in this.

I think age should definately be an option on here to put, becuase i don't believe it will change people's view of people for the worse- just for the better. Like if a younger person is asking advice, the older ones may phrase it in a way that is less harsh, when they might have been harsh to an adult.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> I think it's hard enough for people from countries other than the US and Canada to get recognition (because things are done so differently), we don't need to be discriminated for our age too.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Moominmoo wrote: *


> *Moominmoo wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I quite agree.
> ...


Lol - (*puts on posh accent*)very posh darling!


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 2, 2007)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> Hmm.....personally I like knowing how old people are when I talk to them- I do go to people's profiles to see. But I completely understand some people not wanting their ages to be shown- that's quite a private thing to some people.



I think it can be interesting, too, to know the age of people you are talking to. Age is never a determining factor for me about whether or not I will consider someone's advice/opinion. I know some adults behave that way, but I think that I've not really seen that on this forum.

Sooska is correct, most of the "harsher" words on the forum have been because someone asks for advice and then won't take it. And I agree with Moominmoo that that is probably much more of a maturity issue than an age one.

With that said...

I recently joined another forum where you had to input your date of birth, but then you were given options of what would display with your posts & in your profile. You could choose:

-nothing

-month & day of birth only

-age only

-both birthdate and age

I though that was pretty neat. That way people could share whatever they felt comfortable with. More than knowing people's ages, I think it's a great idea to know their birthdates. As I get to know many of you here at the forum, I would love to extend happy birthday wishes to you. It's just another neat way for us to connect on a level beyond being bunny lovers.

Speaking of which....

TOMORROW IS SOOSKA'S BIRTHDAY!!!! Please join me in inundating her with wishes for a great year!

arty::toast::bouquet::thankyou:

(Hope your day and year are healthy and "hoppy"!:rabbithop)

-Mary Ellen


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 2, 2007)

Really? I didn't realise.......like what?


----------



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

If you want to find out who's Birthday is coming up, click on "Calendar" at the top of the forum, will show you them all.  (Two weeks today til mine )


[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*[scroll=left]Happy Birthday Susan!![/scroll]*[/align]

[align=center]:bunnydance::bunny18:bunnydance:[/align]


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 2, 2007)

My last post was to Michaela btw lol 
Cos it could have been my reply to Mary Ellen. This is mine lol!

That does sound quite neat actually. 
Yeah I've seen some things where people dont take the advice, but some things are said quite harshly when not needed. Although with the people not taking advice thing- maybe they are just looking for comfort and get harsh words back? Its a possibility- but they should look to recieve some constructive comments back too, rather than getting annoyed by things they dont want to hear- that is immature.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> My last post was to Michaela btw lol


Haha I was wondering who you meant it to, what did you mean?


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 2, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> If you want to find out who's Birthday is coming up, click on "Calendar" at the top of the forum, will show you them all.  (Two weeks today til mine )


Really? When I click that I just get a blank calendar where you can input events.

Am I missing something?

(My birthday is next week. :shock: Wonder what my hubby's got up his sleeve?)


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 2, 2007)

I just didnt realise that was something that happened and wondered why. Sozzy- i confuse myself sometimes 



> I think it's hard enough for people from countries other than the US and Canada to get recognition (because things are done so differently), we don't need to be discriminated for our age too.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If you want to find out who's Birthday is coming up, click on "Calendar" at the top of the forum, will show you them all.  (Two weeks today til mine )
> ...



I never knew what the calender was for either!:shock:You learn something knew every day.

And happy birthday to Bunnicula for next weekand Sooska for tomorrow.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh maybe only mods can see it.... :?Sorry! haha


----------



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> I just didnt realise that was something that happened and wondered why. Sozzy- i confuse myself sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> > I think it's hard enough for people from countries other than the US and Canada to get recognition (because things are done so differently), we don't need to be discriminated for our age too.



It's not a huge thing. Mainly just that rabbits are housed quite differently in the two countries. Like in the UK it's most common to have buns outdoors with large hutches/sheds/hutch-run combos, where that's not done so much in the US, it's more inside housing. 

Sometimes members from other countries (andI don't just mean Americans)don't understand, don't agree with outdoor housing, I've been accused of being cruel to my rabbits in the past. Thankfully most people hereare very understanding and accepting though.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ahhh I see. Yeah my buns hutches are just outside the french doors, and even though my hutch and run are lovely and big and I am very happy with them and my buns living in them (they come in and have the run of a couple of rooms too) I have also been made to feel the way you do. I just don't think of it any more. 
Yeah everyone here is lovely . I'm quite surprised. In such a big group of people you are bound to get some people who aren't very nice, but not here lol.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

Yep, the huge majority of regulars here are sooo nice!:groupparty: Other forums this size are not so peaceful at all :shock:, lol.

Yep it doesn't bother me anymore either, I think/hope most people realise how much careI give my buns. They (Pebble and Ebony) have a big playhouse which is getting a makeover at the mo biggrin2 and a huge run my dad built for me - I know they are two very happy bunnies. (Maddie is indoors, and well, she's just a princess and she knows it ).


----------



## polly (Aug 2, 2007)

lol i can understand why some of the younger forum members might not want to put their age if they feel they would be undermined, but i think what Bunnicula said about putting in what you are happy with is a good idea. 

I started my own business when i was 20 and a lot of my staff have been older than me, it is amazing how many people automatically come in and talk to the older member of staff assuming there is no way i would be the boss, gives them a fright when they realise though lol, i don't mind i think its quite amusing especially when they start stuttering when they realise they made a mistake and try to make amendsso i can totally understand why you feel like that, 

happy birthday Sooska


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 2, 2007)

lol that must be quite a good feeling- being that young and owning a business and people being surprised . 

I guess it natural to make assumptions of people's ages, but I guess if those assumptions aren't corrected once that person speaks to you etc. then that is when it is not right. Some people don't give you the chance to prove you are mature and sensible, if you're young, or younger than they would expect. I bet some people were a bit kind of turning their nose up at u when they came in, if they were older than u, becuase they wouldn't have thought a younger person would have acheived more than them. I guess its also about self-confidence too- whether people have to do that to younger people etc.


----------



## polly (Aug 2, 2007)

Well i have a big gob so i usually put people back in their place pretty quick lol. But most folk can't believe what i have done, i always ask any new members of staff that they can handle the fact that they have to work for someone younger than them but so far i have had no problems and they always tell me i am a good boss lol (mostly when they are drunk though ) I have had to put clients back in their place if they take advantages on my staff and some clients think i am a bit of a bitch but i will not let anyone treat my staff badly, they give respect they get respect back. 

Thats the way i work, most people seem to think its amazing what i have done but you work with the card s you are dealt and i have done what i can to set myself apart form the competition.

I find it quite a laugh,my mum works on reception and i still get people saying whats it like working for your mum!! sometimes i set them straight sometimes i don't depends what mood i am in 

People have been like WOW you look so young, but i know my stuff and i don't lie so i get a lot of respect and repeat business off that. Anyway you don't have to be old to be wise but it helps lol, Old head young shoulders and all that


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

This place is the nicest most calm forum I've EVER been a member of, even when people are trying to put their point across they are SO nice about it! 

I am a member of another forum (not a rabbit one but some people here are members, so it shall remain nameless) and most people their are so opinionated they don't care what they say or who they upset as long as they get their point across!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well well done! You've obviously worked really hard and got where you wanted- and u deserve it. 
Yeah you certainly can't judge a person's intellect and knowledge or anything like that from their age or what they look like. And your a prime example of that.


----------



## polly (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks

i have to say i don't know how much i would pay attention to an age unless i was going to reply and it might upset but i do try not to do that, I reckon a person is just that no matter what age, it is great that so many people of so many different ages can get on so well and are brought together by such wonderful creatures. I also like that this forum has so many people from other countries. its just a really nice place


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 2, 2007)

Agreed:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks like we have several birthdays this month from what folks have shared...today my twins turn 23...

Peg


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 3, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Looks like we have several birthdays this month from what folks have shared...today my twins turn 23...
> 
> Peg



My mother always says we should celebrate her on my birthday because she did all the work! :shock: Well if that is true, then, Peg...you deserve a DOUBLE CELEBRATION today! (And congratulations on raising twins. I'm certain there are times when that was a lot of work...but it probably brought double the joy, too!)

-Mary Ellen


----------



## Crystalballl (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll be 25 on August 27th


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm 23 and just the other day while i was on the phone conducting some business regarding a loan, i forgot how old I was! I couldn't remember if I was 22 or 23 and I had to actually count the years starting from my date of birth!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm the oldest one on the forum ..58 yrs old,however, i don't wear diapers and my memory is still good :biggrin2:...and I act like a 2yr. old


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh I do that all the time.

What is hard for me is when I have to give my social security number. For 20+ years Art was in the Air Force where all of OUR records went by HIS number....

And I was once shopping somewhere and I had to put my phone number on a check....I don't know why - but I almost put my best friend's phone number on there (and she was in a different area code!).

Peg*

ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> I'm 23 and just the other day while i was on the phone conducting some business regarding a loan, i forgot how old I was! I couldn't remember if I was 22 or 23 and I had to actually count the years starting from my date of birth!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Aug 5, 2007)

Im 14 (15 on march 15)


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok....I've met angieluv (Maureen) and I NEVER would have guessed she is 58! I hope I look like that when I'm 58


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks,Cara, but when I met you I was only 57


----------



## Sealy (Aug 5, 2007)

I turned 39 ( I think) in June. My mind feels younger, my body says different. I'm putting in for one of those JimD canes soon.

~Sealy


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 5, 2007)

nearly 17


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm 22 :biggrin2:Even though I look 12.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 10, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'm as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth.:biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats priceless!


----------



## Leaf (Aug 10, 2007)

I turned 31 this past February.


----------



## Mikoli (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm only 12.

:sofa:

I feel so young.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm 39, and my two bunnies are both a little over 2 years old.


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm 49 (for another 15 days)...which I think translates into roughly 290 bunny years...:shock:

btw, I've officially started counting backwards now


----------

